# For y'all over 50!



## Mitica100 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey, the fifties were great, what can I say! We had a couple of shows with Sha Na Na the last couple of days and I managed to get a picture with all of them (actually only three founding members) surrounding me while I was on my Harley. Kinda nostalgic!

Enjoy...


----------



## Corry (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha! You look great, Mit!


----------



## bigalbest (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey I remember those guys, that Bowser cracks me up.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 26, 2008)

Is Bowser the one in the red and blue striped shirt?  (I know of these guys, even though I'm not 50.)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 26, 2008)

Don't ask me, I'm only 19 - I just look old for my age.


----------



## bigalbest (Oct 26, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Is Bowser the one in the red and blue striped shirt?  (I know of these guys, even though I'm not 50.)



Yes that's him. And they used to be on tv when I was a kid I think in the seventies, he used to do this thing with his arm that I thought was funny.


----------



## terri (Oct 26, 2008)

That is one awesome picture!


----------



## Corry (Oct 26, 2008)

P.S. I have no idea who those people are.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 26, 2008)

Corry said:


> P.S. I have no idea who those people are.



Of course not! Stick that knife in all the way to the hilt!  We're oldies, I know...

Well, have you seen the movie Grease? With Johnny Revolta, errrm...  I meant Travolta? The guy in the pink outfit, Scottie, wrote all the music for it.


----------



## Corry (Oct 26, 2008)

Really?  Wow!!!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 26, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> Of course not! Stick that knife in all the way to the hilt!  We're oldies, I know...


 Might as well give it a good twist while you're at it Corry.


----------

